# Karl Jenkins Stabat Mater



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Found this totally invigorating this morning.
Karl Jenkins has never disappointed me.
Jolly Bloody Good!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

But doesn't it sound just like all his other stuff? Karl Jenkins was best as a jazz-rock saxophonist in the pioneering band *Soft Machine*. For me, that's where his strengths lie; not in this empty tat.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> But doesn't it sound just like all his other stuff? Karl Jenkins was best as a jazz-rock saxophonist in the pioneering band *Soft Machine*. For me, that's where his strengths lie; not in this empty tat.
> 
> Maybe it is an empty tat and maybe Jenkins sounds the same everywhere ; yet, it was refreshing to hear the Cantus Lacrimosus and as an expression, it is pleasant whether it is strong or weak does not matter.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I like Karl Jenkins. He always makes 'relevant' music. Well, in my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I find Karl Jenkins _always_ disappoints - it's too trite.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

tahnak said:


> Delicious Manager said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is an empty tat and maybe Jenkins sounds the same everywhere ; yet, it was refreshing to hear the Cantus Lacrimosus and as an expression, it is pleasant whether it is strong or weak does not matter.
> ...


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> tahnak said:
> 
> 
> > Tahnak has restricted his/her comments to a description of a personal reaction - which is commendable. DM weighs in with an unsubstatiated generic comment (which may or may not be true).
> ...


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

There was a live performance of Jenkins' works in Johannesburg in 2010 with Jenkins conducting the Stabat Mater.

Here is my review of the concert http://www.artlink.co.za/news_article.htm?contentID=25491


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Moira said:


> There was a live performance of Jenkins' works in Johannesburg in 2010 with Jenkins conducting the Stabat Mater.
> 
> Here is my review of the concert http://www.artlink.co.za/news_article.htm?contentID=25491


Thanks for posting the review. I read it and assimilated your views in my blogsite.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Vidit Jesum in Tormentis


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Lament


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Now my Life is only weeping


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)




----------

